# 522 v201 - Single Mode now working



## Joe236 (Oct 15, 2003)

The single mode is now working by pressing the PIP button it brings up what channel was playing on tuner 2. And you can press the PIP again to make it a larger window. Press the position button to move it around on your screen. 9 different positions to chose from for your PIP window. Press SWAP to change to the other program to view it and change the channel. Will post if I find anything different. If you want me to try anything I will try if I know how to do it.

I am not for sure but looking at the Phone setup you can now select if your phone type is Touch or Rotary and if you have to access an outside line you can select no prefix or enter a prefix for the outside line.


----------



## UtahBrian (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice to see the download came. I'm considering a new 522 installation. So what I'm wondering, how does this affect the output to TV2? If you're watching Tuner 1 on TV1, but then switch to TV2 and start surfing channels, what happens to what is being viewed on TV2? Is TV2 still always tied to Tuner 2? If you use Tuner 2 on TV1 will you be changing channels on both TV1 and TV2 at the same time?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

if you're able please post some screenshots. When you press PIP, does the picture show up right away or does it take a second or two to load? And yes, I'd also like to know what happens if you're using PIP on TV1 and turn on TV2.


----------



## Joe236 (Oct 15, 2003)

Here is what I am seeing......I will try to explain it the best I can. You can only use PIP when single mode is enabled. I have not yet figured out how to get it to single mode without getting up and pressing the button on the front of the receiver. Once you press the PIP button the PIP box and picture come up instantly with no delay. Now if you have single mode enabled then if the person that wants to watch tuner 2 they will either watch what your watching or nothing at all. There is no way that I can figure out at this time to have single mode and let the other tv view its own programing even when your not using PIP. Please pardon the quailty of the pictures....I have just recently got a new Nikon D70 Digital and have no idea what I am doing yet.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Joe236 said:


> ....I have just recently got a new Nikon D70 Digital and have no idea what I am doing yet.


Pretty good pictures,and nice camera  but they could be brighter. You can increase the ambient light by turning on more lights. Don't use a flash, which would cause a reflection on the screen. Try bracketing shots by lowering the shutter speed setting to about 1/8, 1/4 or 1/2 a second. Of course you will need to have a very steady hand or use a tripod to avoid camera shake. Also increase the ISO speed to the 800 setting. You could also try the night shot setting if it has one if you don't feel confident with shooting manually.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

I want L2.01 NOW!!!!!!!! Do I have to wait for an instuction to come down on the file carousel telling my box to upgrade or is there something I can do to force it to upgrade? I tried powering it off for 15 minutes then back on again. I tried a front panel reset. It won't upgrade.


----------



## ShadowEKU (Jul 13, 2004)

from what i understand it is done by serial number or bootstrap version... eitehr way you cant change them (easily) but dont even consider trying to change something like that for a new software version its not worth the violations.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> I want L2.01 NOW!!!!!!!! Do I have to wait for an instuction to come down on the file carousel telling my box to upgrade or is there something I can do to force it to upgrade? I tried powering it off for 15 minutes then back on again. I tried a front panel reset. It won't upgrade.


LOL, just hang tight.  It'll trickle down soon enough. Myself, I have had 2.01 for several days now. Sure, the single mode and PIP is nifty enough, but guess what - I find myself hardly using it. <shrug>


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Presence said:


> LOL, just hang tight.  It'll trickle down soon enough. Myself, I have had 2.01 for several days now. Sure, the single mode and PIP is nifty enough, but guess what - I find myself hardly using it. <shrug>


Yeah, but if you are a football fan following two games, just wait until the fall!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

A manual on how Single mode works and how to use single mode is now available for download.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=149964

Enjoy!


----------



## ericgtr (Jul 16, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> I want L2.01 NOW!!!!!!!! Do I have to wait for an instuction to come down on the file carousel telling my box to upgrade or is there something I can do to force it to upgrade? I tried powering it off for 15 minutes then back on again. I tried a front panel reset. It won't upgrade.


From what I am told you can unlpug the receiver for a couple of minutes and then plug it back in to for an update. I just got my 522 yesterday but didn't know to look for a version so I will check it out when I get home from work and see if I can change it to single mode.


----------



## ThingOne (Jun 15, 2004)

What are the odds they will drop the "Additional Receiver Fee" ($4.99) for those operating in single mode? I was originally told the reason they charge this fee is because the 522 is two receivers in one box. If you operate in single mode with shared view disabled, this is no longer the case. Of course your only charged the fee if your not connected to a phone line. But I don't have a land line in my household.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

You can still receive (2) signals at the same time, so it's still functioning as (2) receivers.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

The 721 receives two signals at the same time, and there is no 2nd receiver fee. (No DVR fee, either.)


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I thought it was only available with DHP. That means $5 rental and $5 VOD fee. I don't think the additional receiver fee applies to the 522.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ThingOne said:


> What are the odds they will drop the "Additional Receiver Fee" ($4.99) for those operating in single mode?


The "Additional Receiver Fee" should not be charged for a 522 (or 322) as long as the receiver is left connected to a phone line. It's a moot point.

JL


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

ericgtr said:


> From what I am told you can unlpug the receiver for a couple of minutes and then plug it back in to for an update...


This suggestion didn't work for me.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I am pleased to report I have not experienced a single bug with Single Mode and all the fun of PIP that goes with it. I think that deserves this smiley: :eek2: 

The more I play with it, the more impressive it is. The PIP boxes pops right up, moves between two sizes no problem, moves in nine different possible placements with no problem, when I press Swap it switches the two sources cleanly and instantly.

The only minor annoyance has been mentioned already: there's no way to switch to Single Mode using the remote. It has to be done at the box itself. I don't know if they were thinking this was a precautionary measure against "remote accidents?" Myself, I would like to see something where when you press the PIP button, it will give you the option to switch to Single Mode.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> This suggestion didn't work for me.


 I knew it wouldn't work, but I tried it too


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Hall said:


> I knew it wouldn't work, but I tried it too


I haven't tried this yet, but these are the instructions from the Dish Web site for downloading software for the 522 (may be generic instructions for other models). If this works for anyone, let me know and I will try it. I WANT 2.01! :bowdown:

*SOFTWARE DOWNLOAD INSTRUCTIONS * 
Updating Software
Verify signal from Point Dish: 
Press the Menu button on the remote 
Select System Setup from the Main Menu. 
Select Installation from the System Setup Menu. 
Select Point Dish from the Installation Menu. 
Verify the signal bar is green and indicates "Locked". 
Power the receiver off with the remote for 15 minutes to take the download.

*Initial Software Download*
On power up, the receiver will go to the Point Dish screen. (Receivers with factory software will not to turn off.) 
Verify the signal bar is green and indicates "Locked". 
Select Done. 
A progress message is displayed with the following; "Warning: Vital program information will now download into your receiver. Do not disturb or unplug it until this screen disappears." This step normally takes 10-15 minutes. If there is an OK button, select it now. 
A message stating "Your receiver's memory is now being programmed. Do not disturb or unplug the receiver while the green front panel light is blinking". There is no time limit for this step. Simply follow the onscreen instructions. 
If the software download is interrupted, unplug the receiver from the electrical outlet. 
Wait 15 seconds, plug it back in and turn it on. 
Repeat steps 1 - 3. 
Run a Check Switch test. See following: 
Press the Menu button on the remote 
Select System Setup from the Main Menu. 
Select Installation from the System Setup Menu. 
Select Point Dish. 
Select Check Switch. 
Select Test. 
The receiver displays an Attention message to wait until the switch setup check is done. 
Once complete, cancel out to the Installation and Setup Menu. 
Select System Info.to verify software version. 
Call 1-800-333-3474 to activate your receiver.


----------



## ericgtr (Jul 16, 2004)

Trying now, I will report back in 20 minutes. My current version is 169.


----------



## ericgtr (Jul 16, 2004)

After following the instructions down the list to power down (both TV's) and waiting over 15 minutes and turning the power back on from the remote it went straight to the channel. When both TV's are turned off on the receiver the screen savers are still on. Is there another way to truly shut it down without unplugging it?

Edit: This looks like pre-activation instructions, I don't know that it will work after you have activated it.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Those instructions are *wrong* (for the 522 at least). If you notice, it's the same instructions for many, if not all, of the models they list.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Presence said:


> The only minor annoyance has been mentioned already: there's no way to switch to Single Mode using the remote. It has to be done at the box itself.


You can't do it through the menu options? That's weird.


----------



## ericgtr (Jul 16, 2004)

Hall said:


> Those instructions are *wrong* (for the 522 at least). If you notice, it's the same instructions for many, if not all, of the models they list.


Rigth, this doesn't work at all I have tried different variations as well. Why would thy post bogus information I wonder. I think the bottom line with this update is that you will get it when your receiver number is next in line, otherwise it looks like you will be spinning your wheeles.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ericgtr said:


> I think the bottom line with this update is that you will get it when your receiver number is next in line, otherwise it looks like you will be spinning your wheeles.


WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!!!!!!

It doesn't matter how many times you turn off your receiver, or what resets and punishment you put it through --- it WILL NOT take a new update until YOUR receiver's serial number is in range.

JL


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

And I bet the only reason why they do updates by serial number groups is to limit the number of angry phone calls received at one time in the event a major new bug or regression makes it past their testers (if they do actually exist).


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

With updates in the past, I've always gotten them with 3-4 days of them being sent out. I still haven't gotten the 201 update and it's been longer than 3-4 days (I think).


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Been doing more extensive playing around with my 522 now. I am also pleased to report the program guide moves around significantly faster now, as well as the other menus (DVR Events, for example).

Not a freeze or lockup yet.


----------



## Joe236 (Oct 15, 2003)

I am not sure if it woked in the last software version, but my Caller ID now works correctly in v201.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Are either of you seeing the black & white flicker in the DVR menu ??


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Can you use the UHF remote for single mode? I plan on getting one, but don't want the noise in the bedroom. I would prefer to locate in basement. I tried a TIVO box, and couldn't stand the hard drive / fan noise. Thanks.


----------



## ericgtr (Jul 16, 2004)

I got the 201 update today. This is perfect for the single person home like mine, great stuff!


----------



## ericgtr (Jul 16, 2004)

One thing that I found is that if you PIP to the other tv, then pause it and then "swap" it will only stay paused if you leave the PIP window up. Then, if you close out of it (by pressing pip twice) it automatically unpauses it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Currently you can only use the mode button to change to Single user mode..you cn also setup 522 on shared view in the menu which will allow you to see same picture on both tv's which will allow you to use the UHF rmte 

nabqrules


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Got L2.01 today, hate it. I wanted PIP to allow channel surfing in the little PIP window while you watch something with audio fullscreen. I can't believe the channel controls don't control the PIP window but continue to control the fullscreen. I thought the whole reason for PIP was so that while you are watching something you can go check something else without missing what you are currently watching. In my opinion, when you bring up PIP, all channel controls should effect the PIP while it is up.


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Got L2.01 today, hate it. I wanted PIP to allow channel surfing in the little PIP window while you watch something with audio fullscreen. I can't believe the channel controls don't control the PIP window but continue to control the fullscreen. I thought the whole reason for PIP was so that while you are watching something you can go check something else without missing what you are currently watching. In my opinion, when you bring up PIP, all channel controls should effect the PIP while it is up.


 I would have to agree that it's a watered down version of PIP but it's still more than is offered in dual tuner Tivo machines.

As a former Tivo user I can't wait until the rumored title/text based search is implemented. For me that will be the biggest step towards parity with DirecTV.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Are you able to swap? It's more time-consuming. But, you can swap the pip, change the channel, and swap back.


----------



## ericgtr (Jul 16, 2004)

garypen said:


> Are you able to swap? It's more time-consuming. But, you can swap the pip, change the channel, and swap back.


Yes you can swap and it's much faster than recall, I really like that part of it. I agree that you should be able to change channels in the PIP, that was the first thing I tried to do after the update.


----------



## mjrusso45 (Jan 31, 2004)

I tried to watch two recorded shows, one in the Main screen, and one in the PIP. No go. once you pull up PIP, you can't watch two recorded shows in PIP.


----------

